# 28" Wiper Blade For Altima 07+



## jeff618 (Dec 9, 2009)

Finding the newer-style, one-piece-frameless wiper blades in 17" and especially the 28" is hit or miss at the stores so you may want to turn to online. The "Trico NeoForm Beam Blade" is excellent and relatively inexpensive compared to many other options - much better than the originals too - and is available online. Super quiet and wipe well. They also look great. Hope this helps others.

:fluffy: :idhitit: :fluffy:


----------



## jeff618 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Replacement Wipers / Wiper Blades for Nissan Altima*



jeff618 said:


> Finding the newer-style, one-piece-frameless wiper blades in 17" and especially the 28" is hit or miss at the stores so you may want to turn to online. The "Trico NeoForm Beam Blade" is excellent and relatively inexpensive compared to many other options - much better than the originals too - and is available online. Super quiet and wipe well. They also look great. Hope this helps others.
> 
> :fluffy: :idhitit: :fluffy:


fyi - trico is running rebates on the neoform wiper blades they work awesome and absolutely killer deal.


----------

